# Best Book on Homemade Ethanol Fuel Production



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

Any suggestions on the best book(s) on home brewed ethanol fuel production?

Also any books on converting engine to burn ethanol?


----------



## Indrananda (Aug 14, 2006)

Check out Knowledgepublications.com Best place I know of for all things ethanol.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

Don't know about books, but there are a couple good websites with lots of ethanol making how-to here:

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/BioFuel/biofuels.htm#Ethanol

Gary


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

Thanks! Will check out both of these.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi TSG
Try "The Lore of Still Building" by Kathleen Howard and Norman Gibat. This book has a counterculture favor to it. Another source is "The Foxfire Book" (Foxfire #1).
Michael


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Lindsay Technical Books has a couple of alcohol production books you might want to check out too....

It is pretty easy to make a low grade fuel, but as you increase the proof, it takes longer and more energy.... plus you need to add lubricant in about a 5% increment at least on the oilder vehicles. thik back to the late 1970's Mario Andretti won the Indy 500 running a mix of 95% alcohol and 5% benzene for lubrication.... but then agin how many people can remember back that far eh?

William


----------

